# taille de la police de la barre de menu



## baloo1300 (3 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour ou bonsoir, c'est selon
un ami myope voudrait agrandir la taille de sa barre de menu.
J'ai regardé dans le préférences de présentation du finder, 
dans accès universel, je ne vois pas de spécifications pour la barre de menu
Quelqu'un aurait une indication ??
Merci d'avance
Bernard


----------



## pierre22 (3 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je ne crois pas que ce soit possible comme sous les anciens systèmes. (sous réserve d'astuce que d'autres plus calés pourrons peut-être de donner)

Par contre dans préférences système=>Moniteurs, choisir une autre résolution (chiffre inférieur = image écran plus grande.


----------



## bobalexandre (9 Juillet 2011)

Trouvé grâce à Pierre:dans préférences système-moniteur-diminuer la résolution augmente la taille des polices du finder,menus et autres...


----------



## Kallune (9 Juillet 2011)

Merci Pierre, j'essaie ça itou (mais ça ne semble agir *que* sur la barre de menu du finder


----------

